# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  फिल्म "जब जब फूल खिले "

## "Hamsafar+"

न न करते प्यार तुम्हीं से कर बैठे
करना था इंकार, मगर इक़रार तुम्हीं से कर बैठे
न न करते प्यार तुम्हीं से कर बैठे   ...

छोड़ो रहने भी दो ये झूठे अफ़साने
ऐसा क्या है तुम में
- जा झूठी
ऐसा क्या है तुम में कि हम हो दीवाने
फिर भी तुमने ख़्वाबों में आना नहीं छोड़ा
तीर नज़रों से चलाना नहीं छोड़ा
ये शिक़वा सरकार, हज़ारों बार
तुम्हीं से कर बैठे
न न करते   ...हम को था पता जो तुम्हारी दास्ताँ थी
होंठों पे तो न थी
- अच्छा?
होंठों पे तो न थी मगर दिल में हाँ थी
कोई दिल न देगा अनाड़ी अनजान को
हमने दे दिया है तो मानो एहसान को
हम भूले इक बार, कि आँखें चार तुम्हीं से कर बैठे
न न करते   ...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

परदेसियों से ना अँखियां मिलाना
परदेसियों को है इक दिन जाना
आती है जब ये रुत मस्तानी
बनती है कोई न कोई कहानी
अब के बस देखे बने क्या फ़साना
सच ही कहा है पंछी इनको
रात को ठहरे तो उड़ जाएं दिन को
आज यहाँ कल वहाँ है ठिकाना
बागों में जब जब फूल खिलेंगे
तब तब ये हरजाई मिलेंगे
गुज़रेगा कैसे पतझड़ का ज़माना
ये बाबुल का देस छुड़ाएं
देस से ये परदेस बुलाएं
हाय सुनें ना ये कोई बहाना
हमने यही एक बार किया था
एक परदेसी से प्यार किया था
ऐसे जलाए दिल जैसे परवाना
प्यार से अपने ये नहीं होते
ये पत्थर हैं ये नहीं रोते
इनके लिये ना आँसू बहाना
ना ये बादल ना ये तारे
ये कागज़ के फूल हैं सारे
इन फूलों के बाग न लगाना
हमने यही एक बार किया था
एक परदेसी से प्यार किया था
रो रो के कहता है दिल ये दीवाना

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

कभी पहले देखा नहीं ये समाँ
ये मैं भूले से आ गया हूँ कहाँ
यहाँ मैं अजनबी हूँ  
मैं जो हूँ बस वही हूँ  
यहाँ मैं अजनबी हूँ  

कहाँ शाम-ओ-सहर थे कहाँ दिन-रात मेरे
बहुत रुसवा हुए हैं यहाँ जज़्बात मेरे
नई तहज़ीब है ये नया है ये ज़माना
मगर मैं आदमी हूँ वही सदियों पुराना
मैं क्या जानूँ ये बातें ज़रा इन्साफ़ करना
मेरी ग़ुस्ताख़ियों को ख़ुदारा माफ़ करना
यहाँ मैं अजनबी ...

तेरी बाँहों में देखूँ सनम ग़ैरों की बाँहें
मैं लाऊँगा कहाँ से भला ऐसी निगाहें
ये कोई रक़्स होगा कोई दस्तूर होगा
मुझे दस्तूर ऐसा कहाँ मंज़ूर होगा
भला कैसे ये मेरा लहू हो जाए पानी
मैं कैसे भूल जाऊँ मैं हूँ हिन्दोस्तानी
यहाँ मैं अजनबी ...

मुझे भी है शिकायत तुझे भी तो गिला है
यही शिक़वे हमारी मोहब्बत का सिला हैं
कभी मग़रिब से मशरिक़ मिला है जो मिलेगा
जहाँ का फूल है जो वहीं पे वो खिलेगा
तेरे ऊँचे महल में नहीं मेरा गुज़ारा
मुझे याद आ रहा है वो छोटा सा शिकारा
यहाँ मैं अजनबी ...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

ये समा
समा है ये प्यार का
किसी के इंतज़ार का
दिल ना चुराले कहीं मेरा
मौसम बहार का
ये समा...बसने लगे आँखों में
कुछ ऐसे सपने
कोई बुलाए जैसे
नैनों से अपने  
ये समा...
मिलके खयालों में ही
अपने बलम से
नींद गंवाँई अपनी
मैंने क़सम से  
ये समा...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

एक था गुल और एक थी बुलबुल  
दोनो चमन में रहते थे
है ये कहानी बिलकुल सच्ची
मेरे नाना कहते थे
एक था गुल और ...बुलबुल 
कुछ ऐसे गाती थी
जैसे तुम बातें करती हो
वो गुल ऐसे शर्माता था
जैसे मैं घबरा जाता हूँ
बुलबुल को मालूम नही था
गुल ऐसे क्यों शरमाता था
वो क्या जाने उसका नगमा
गुल के दिल को धड़काता था
दिल के भेद ना आते लब पे
ये दिल में ही रहते थे
एक था गुल और ...
लेकिन आखिर दिल की बातें
ऐसे कितने दिन छुपती हैं
ये वो कलियां है जो इक दिन
बस काँटे बनके चुभती हैं
इक दिन जान लिया बुलबुल ने
वो गुल उसका दीवाना है
तुमको पसन्द आया हो तो बोलूं
फिर आगे जो अफ़साना है
इक दूजे का हो जाने पर
वो दोनो मजबूर हुए
उन दोनो के प्यार के किस्से
गुलशन में मशहूर हुए
साथ जियेंगे साथ मरेंगे
वो दोनो ये कहते थे
एक था गुल और ...
फिर इक दिन की बात सुनाऊं
इक सय्याद चमन में आया
ले गये वो बुलबुल को पकड़के
और दीवाना गुल मुरझाया  
शायर लोग बयां करते हैं
ऐसे उनकी जुदाई की बातें
गाते थे ये गीत वो दोनो
सैयां बिना नही कटती रातें  
मस्त बहारों का मौसम था
आँख से आंसू बहते थे
एक था गुल और ...
आती थी आवाज़ हमेशा
ये झिलमिल झिलमिल तारों से
जिसका नाम मुहब्बत है वो
कब रुकती है दीवारों से
इक दिन आह गुल-ओ-बुलबुल की
उस पिंजरे से जा टकराई
टूटा पिंजरा छूटा कैदी
देता रहा सय्याद दुहाई
रोक सके ना उसको मिलके
सारा ज़मान सारी खुदाई
गुल साजन को गीत सुनाने
बुलबुल बाग में वापस आए
याद सदा रखना ये कहानी
चाहे जीना चाहे मरना
तुम भी किसी से प्यार करो तो
प्यार गुल-ओ-बुलबुल सा करना

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

अफ़्फ़ू खुदाया!वाह-वाह-वाह-वाह, वाह-वाह-वाह-वाह
इस दीवाने दिल ने क्या जादू चलाया
तुमको हमपे प्यार आया, प्यार आया
ओय, हमको तुमपे प्यार आया, प्यार आया
अफ़्फ़ू खुदाया!
जी दिया मैं ने, जी लिया मैं ने
अब चाहे मुझको ज़माना गोली मार दे
राजा के शिकारे को भँवर में उतार दे
आगे जी के क्या लेना है
मेरे दिल ने जो भी माँगा था वो पाया
तुमको हमपे प्यार आया, प्यार आया
अफ़्फ़ू खुदाया!
दिल में ये आई, देके दुहाई
पत्थरों से सर टकराऊँ मैं दीवाना
जल जाऊँ बनके शमा का परवाना
मरना-जीना, खाना-पीना, हँसना-रोना
नहाना-धोना, सोना-उठना, चलना-फिरना
आना-जाना हम दीवाने ने मुहब्बत में भुलाया
हमको तुमपे प्यार आया, प्यार आया
अफ़्फ़ू खुदाया!

----------


## Crimnal

सभी को बार बार सुनने का मन करता है

----------


## loolugupta

ful khile hai gulshan gulshan

----------

